# Leaking front wheel seal JD 5510



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

I am looking for some help with my JD 5510 open cab tractor. It is a four wheel drive tractor and the other day before starting it up, I noticed a puddle of fluid on the ground on the inside of the left front wheel. It looks as if the fluid was leaking from the inside of the hub area. I added fluid to the hub but it quickly ran out so I am assuming the seal is messed up inside. I don't mind removing the hub and taking it in to the dealer to have the parts replaced but I don't really want to pay someone to haul the tractor there and back and have it sit there for 3 weeks. For those who might be familiar with this tractor, is it an easy job to remove this hub? I don't want to take this on if its a real pain or if special tools are needed. I did get a copy of the parts breakdown and it looks to be the same for the 5210, 5310 and 5410. Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure on that axle but if it's like all the other planetary axles I've serviced it isn't difficult but not what i would call easy. Generally remove the wheel, remove the counter sunk screws holding the planetary cover on, remove the locking tap, remove the spindle nut or cap screws, remove hub, pry inner bearing and seal off. Replace parts and reassemble.

Only special tool would be the spindle nut if it uses one. If cap screws shouldn't need anything special.

If it's leaking that bad don't run it far. The planetary gears ride on needle bearings and bushing and won't last long without lube.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I put seals in a 5320 'Deere awhile back. I don't remember specifics but I know that I didn't have to buy or borrow any tools. I do know that the seal needs to be installed to the depth the old one was at, if it is installed to the full depth of the pocket it doesn't ride on the full diameter of the shaft and it still leaks. 'Deere's seal is wider than what you would get at the bearing store, and more expensive. I believe that when I get to fixing the weeping seals (because some idjut put them in to deep) I will use ones that don't come in a green and yellow box.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Rather than haul the tractor to the repair shop and "have it sit there for 3 weeks", have you compared the cost of in-shop repairs vs having a field repair technician come to your place and do the seal repair.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the input. I contacted someone about coming out who I know is cheaper than the guys at the JD shop but he wants me to bring in to him as well as he doesn't want to get out here and find he needs to go back to his shop and get tools. Maybe I will check with someone else. Given what you guys are saying, I may remove the wheel and the cover will slide of and I can see what is holding that hub on.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

That might be a Carraro axle (there will be a tag on it with the Carraro name if it is) and if so you should be able to remove the tie rod end and the king pin bearings and pull the drive shaft out of the axle housing with the steering housing and hub. Getting the tie rod end off could be the toughest part.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Definitely a Carraro axle. You need to remove the wheel, the tie rod end, and items 9 and 10. They are a somewhat tight fit in the swivel housing. Once items 9 and 10 are out the swivel housing will pull away from the axle housing. The axle shaft will come with the swivel housing.









Get this thing checked out without delay. It could be just a simple seal failure, then no big deal, but it could be that bearings are going out and causing the seal to leak, that needs to be dealt with immediately.


----------



## Runningbare (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the post! I didn't see the Carraro tag but the picture you sent looks very similar to what I have on the tractor. How long is the axle in that front wheel? Interesting that the leak is greatly reduced now and I have been catching the fluid in a container and now I am losing about a tablespoon when it sits. I have been checking the fluid before I use it each time and only need to add fluid every once and awhile. It is my "putting out hay tractor" and I can't to put it in the shop right now as I am moving hay to the cows every three days. Maybe I can get someone to come out.


----------

